# Freebsd-update



## epopen (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All

I have some question about the `# freebsd-update` command. Now, my server is built from SVN branch 9.1-STABLE. Basis CVS deprecated and SVN doesn't include base system. I plan to use it instead.

Question:

On STABLE system, can't use it. Only one way: checkout SVN branch 9.1-RELEASE and rebuild kernel/world and install?
It can update kernel/world SOURCE CODE (/usr/src) ONLY? because I build customer kernel/world always.
Modify /etc/freebsd-update.conf option (other option:default)
Components src
BackupKernel no

If item 2 true, can it update kernel/world security patch DAILY by under command? (of course, SOURCE CODE ONLY in /usr/src)
`# freebsd-update fetch install`
Please teach me if any mistake/suggest.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2013)

freebsd-update(8) ONLY works on a -RELEASE version, it doesn't work for -STABLE or -CURRENT.

SVN does contain the base OS. It's the only way to update -STABLE or -CURRENT.


----------



## epopen (Jan 30, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> freebsd-update(8) ONLY works on a -RELEASE version, it doesn't work for -STABLE or -CURRENT.
> 
> SVN does contain the base OS. It's the only way to update -STABLE or -CURRENT.


I plan switch to RELEASE and use freebsd-update if "update kernel/world source code in /usr/src only" true 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd keep the -STABLE. Downgrading is always somewhat messy. You don't have to update daily, just once every other week or so is fine. If you don't have any issues, and there are no security advisories, you don't even have to update at all.


----------



## epopen (Jan 31, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'd keep the -STABLE. Downgrading is always somewhat messy. You don't have to update daily, just once every other week or so is fine. If you don't have any issues, and there are no security advisories, you don't even have to update at all.



Thanks your reply.

My server is personal product server, so move to RELEASE think before.
Update by "freebsd-update cron" in daily crontab, so daily update by manual not require
I hope update /usr/src without SVN exist.
Even fresh install FreeBSD without any ports/pkg
Upgrade system from /usr/src build ONLY.
So freebsd-update(8) update kernel/world source code in /usr/src only (by modified /etc/freebsd-update required
But I can't make-sure it now, Can help me for make-sure it?

Thanks you a lot.
Neko.


----------

